# Simple Green to clean out washer first?



## bea694 (May 20, 2006)

I swear I saw a thread here recently that suggested cleaning residue from the washing machine with Simple Green before starting Charlie's detergent. I ordered some Charlie's yesterday along with my first set of cloth diapers







, and I just want to make sure I get off on the right foot with the wash routine. So, am I crazy, or did I read this suggestion? I have some Simple Green, but I'm just not sure how much to use, and on what type of wash cycle. Thanks for any help with this!


----------



## annmartina (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey there . . . unfortunately I'm a newbie to cloth diapers myself so I can't answer your question, but I just wanted to tell you if you use Simple Green, be really careful not to get any on your skin or leave any residue anywhere your lo's might touch it. My anatomy professor in college (who was an M.D.) said that before being diluted it is the most toxic cleaning substance on the market for home (non-commercial) use, many times more toxic than Windex or some other cleansers.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annmartina* 
Hey there . . . unfortunately I'm a newbie to cloth diapers myself so I can't answer your question, but I just wanted to tell you if you use Simple Green, be really careful not to get any on your skin or leave any residue anywhere your lo's might touch it. My anatomy professor in college (who was an M.D.) said that before being diluted it is the most toxic cleaning substance on the market for home (non-commercial) use, many times more toxic than Windex or some other cleansers.

Wow...that's scary. Simple Green says that it is non toxic though, so how can they say that if they are more toxic than other cleaners?


----------



## TayNKegsmama (Feb 20, 2008)

Actually Charlies will remove the crud in your washer. It says on the bag for first time users to run a hot load with 2 scoops and some rags to help rid the residue. YOu will get so much suds those first few loads, you'll need to do a few to get it all out. After that tho you are good to go!

I would think that the simple green wouldnt be "toxic" per say when it is undiluted, but would defintely be an irritant to skin if it came in contact. Thats some wonderfully powerful stuff there!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We used SG to clean the washer and it worked great. Put about 2 tblsp in with an old ratty towel and run a hot wash with an extra rinse after. It won't leave a residue on subsequent washes.

Charlie's will remove the residue on the washer, but it's quicker IME to use SG, and far less risk of the residue coming off the washer onto clothes or dipes.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I clean my washer with Borax and white vinegar. I let the machine fill up and pour in the vinegar and borax and stop the cycle to leave the water soak in there overnight. The next day I run the cycle, watching to see how much suds/bubbles show up in the water. I repeat this until there are no more suds. Sometimes it takes a few nights, especially if you haven't cleaned your washer in awhile.


----------

